# My lab doesn't like other dogs



## Lubbeelou (Jul 30, 2009)

My labrador isn't vicious except when she comes across other dogs. 

I believe the reason she is like it, is because we took both of them to puppy parties when they were puppies.
There was a puppy that was playing but he was hurting as well. Poppy isn't bothered by other dogs it's just Daisy.

I was hoping that someone could give me some info on how to get her out of this behaviour or is it even possible?
Maybe some kind of obedience classes, other than that I don't know what to do. :nonod:


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Our last black Labrador Josh hated most other dogs - no reason as to why. We'd got him as a pup and then had an older one who after a few years died. Nothing we did would change Josh so we had to find ways round it and the one that worked with Josh was that when we went for walks he carried a stick in his mouth. he loved that and every now and then would lie down and have a chew. if another dog came towards him, all he could do was growl round the stick as he wasn't going to put the stick down and let the other dog get it was he? He was absolutely amazing with every other animal he met and he lived with up to 15 cats each of whom he adored; he loved children and babies - he just didn't like other dogs, especially other black ones.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

When you are out walking with your dog and you see another dog coming,ask your dog to sit and offer it a treat.Try and keep your dogs attention on you until the other dog has passed.
Also,maybe try and find a friend or two who have well balanced dogs and go for a walk with them.
Maybe try and take your dog somewhere where there are lots of dogs,(a park,
viilage/town) find somewhere comfy to sit and just make it observe other dogs.Muzzle if you are worried about your dog attacking,but after a few days of doing this your dog will probably get really bored.reward when your dog is calm and sat nicely.

Another thing i would advise,do you have someone,a friend or aquaintance,who doesnt actually know how the dog reacts when out walking? (but who is dog friendly and with knowledge).If so,it may be an idea to ask them if they could take your dog for a walk,and see how the dog behaves with them.The reason i say this,is sometimes when you have been through an experience of a dog attacking or showing aggression to another,you will wonder if she is going to attack a dog when seen,and therefore she will pick up on this and react that way.It would be interesting to see if reacts in that manner with another person walking her.That way you will know whether its her issue that needs dealing with,or whether she is just responding to how you feel....gosh i hope i wrote that in a way that makes sense!!! lol


----------



## Lubbeelou (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks! Those are good ideas, I hadn't thought about any of them!

I think I might try the 'stick in the mouth' one first and then see where we go from there


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Lubbeelou said:


> Thanks! Those are good ideas, I hadn't thought about any of them!
> 
> I think I might try the 'stick in the mouth' one first and then see where we go from there


 NO DONT TRY A STICK !!!!
I recently saw an owner playing fetch with her jack russel and the stick broke in his mouth and a piece went through his lip and was also choking on another bit that went down his throat. Luckily the owner had her car in the carpark and could rush him to the vet. I havent seen her since so dont know how her dog is but after seeing that i would advise no one to allow their dogs to pick up carry or chew a stick.. prehaps a tennis ball would be a safer option


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't try the stick as you don't know the reason of the dislike towards other dogs, beside the various issues associated with having/chewing a stick you might give her another reason to be aggressive as she might resource guard the stick and end up in a fight, my dog can be very friendly, but if he finds a stick I take it off him especially if there are other dogs around him. Being a lab she will really enjoy a search game to focus her mind.

How is her aggression manifested and how old is she? Sounds like a learnt fear reaction if started in response to a puppy hurting her, but there is nowhere near enough info to go about giving advice and in aggression cases is always best to look for a behaviourist to watch her behavior first. Control socialization is always good, walking her with stable calm adult dogs and watch her behaviour for signs of wanting to meet/play, but again til you have a reason behind the reaction is hard to say.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol 'my dog isnt viscious apart from when she sees other dogs' lol - is this a contradiction or is it just me? lol

You need to attend some training lessons and continue the advice given indefinitely until the behaviour has stopped. Get a muzzle on her too - as a dog owner there is nothing worse than having an agressive dog approaching and an owner that cant control it. Ive just spent near 6k on my older dog whos now in full health and I wont put up with any snapping at him that may put his recovery back. Your also putting her in a position of meeting another agressive dog and there being some real injuries.

Please have some respect for other dogs in your area and get a muzzle on her until shes sorted. This is the only immediate way your going to prevent any accidents happening.  If you get reported, she could be taken off you and potentially get put down, though in the meantime your putting other well behaved dogs at risk.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> NO DONT TRY A STICK !!!!
> I recently saw an owner playing fetch with her jack russel and the stick broke in his mouth and a piece went through his lip and was also choking on another bit that went down his throat. Luckily the owner had her car in the carpark and could rush him to the vet. I havent seen her since so dont know how her dog is but after seeing that i would advise no one to allow their dogs to pick up carry or chew a stick.. prehaps a tennis ball would be a safer option


Having had to remove sticks etc from dogs mouths, throats and stomachs as a vetnurse I would agree with this poster, but our dog just carried the stick with the occasional half-hearted chew... we never threw it for him.


----------

